# Triple vs. Triangle



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I've don the Triple Bypass 3 times. It was fun, but it was time for something different. A friend and I signed up for the Copper Triangle in August. It looks like it will be quite a bit easier. Has anybody ridden both? What should I expect?
Thanks, KJ


----------



## dsantilli28 (Nov 16, 2001)

*Copper Triangle*

This is the first year for the Copper Triangle. Like you said it looks a bit easier than the Triple and you end up where you start so it makes things that much easier. I have signed up too, should be fun.


----------



## SenorBlanco (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm thinking of the Copper Triangle, but I'm going to have to go to a compact crankset to be able to manage it I think.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

My wife and I were planning on doing it in 1999, but our wedding plans got in the way. Somebody else was organizing it at that time. Looked like a fun ride then. 

I have a compact crank and it definitely is nice, although some days my riding buddy with his triple makes me wish I could borrow it.

Hope to see you all there. Please say "hi" as you blow by me. :lol: KJ


----------



## dsantilli28 (Nov 16, 2001)

I am running a compact also on the new toy, a Specialized Roubaix. Should definitely come in handy during this ride.


----------



## SenorBlanco (Feb 16, 2005)

dsantilli28 said:


> ...on the new toy, a Specialized Roubaix...


That is what I just got as well. Its my first road bike, and feels so different compared to my Yeti dual squish bike. I bought an 05 Comp Double, which still had the standard crankset. I'm thinking I'll just buy a compact double as 39x25 is punishing for me on the climbs around Boulder.


----------



## dsantilli28 (Nov 16, 2001)

I bought an '05 frame from my LBS, and then had it built up with Chorus, 12x25 cassette, Fulcrum wheels and the FSA compact drive. Nice, light and great in the mountains.


----------



## TiRyder (Oct 7, 2005)

*Elevation gain*

I am going to be coming out to CO from VA for the Leadville 100 and just found this event. I am thinking of adding this on at the beginning of my trip, but am concerned about fatigue for the following weekend. I would plan on simply riding this for enjoyment and scenery, not pushing for time. I think I may be able to do this, then do 2-3 short recovery/maintenance rides prior to Leadville.

Does anyone know the elevation gain on this ride? I know most of the ride is at high elevation, but have not seen any elevation gain/loss totals. Also, any estimate of mid to back pack finishing time would be appreciated.

Thanks - Rob


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I though I saw somewhere that it was about 4700 or 5000 feet of climbing. Looking at the route on the website, I'm not sure thats correct. You could always email them at:
http://coppertriangle.com/contact.html


----------



## TiRyder (Oct 7, 2005)

*Elevation*

K - good advice. 

I contacted event and got reply from Scott Olmsted at Rocky Mountan Events that it is 5,891 ft elevation gain.

See you all Aug 5.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I've ridden the Copper Triangle loop to train for the Triple on several occasions. It is definitely easier. It has nothing to compare with the Idaho Springs to top of Loveland grind, for one thing, and overall elevation gain is only about 6500 feet. It is also a far more beautiful route than the Triple (less interstate). 

I've not done it as a "event" because as a loop it is so easy to do unsupported, but I bet it would be terrific.


----------



## kirkdig (Apr 7, 2006)

A group of five of us did the the Copper Triangle yesterday, but we went in the opposite direction of the event in August. According to my Polar S725x it was 5840 feet of climbing and 80 miles. 

The obvious comparisons are that the Triple is 40 miles longer and has 4400 more feet of climbing. I've never done the Triple, but rode yesterday with 3 guys who have multiple times. All agreed that the Triple is harder than the Triangle, but they said that it isn't as hard as you might think based on mileage and climbing comparions. They noted that in the Triple the hardest climbing is in the first half (Squaw and Loveland), whereas in the Triangle the last climb in either direction (Fremont or Vail Pass from the West) is a grind.

To give TiRyder one data point -- our on bike time was 5 hours and 10 mins. I'd call us "mid to back" pack riders.


----------

